# Gichin Funakoshi Screensaver



## Jason Striker II (Feb 26, 2012)

Happened to come across this, looks nice.



http://www.mawaza.com/funakoshi/Life_of_a_Master/Gichin_Funakoshi_Screensaver.html


----------

